# Guyana Rhom



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i like this guy


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I like as well, good pick up!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

congrats


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

nice lookin rhom... what would expected price be of these?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i got this one for $60 which i thought was very cheap. Aqua Scape sells these at 6" for $100 plus shipping. i really couldnt say how much is average for something like this.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So its about 6 inches?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

exactly 6 inches


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

that rhom has a nice shape


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

man you got a deal on that nice rhom


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

good pickup, Buckman!..Can't go wrong with a Guyana!...I didn't realize Pedro had them in stock...That goes to show how long it's been since I've been on AS!...He's only had them in once in the last two years or so.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a very nice looking rhom. congrats on the pick up


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Da said:


> good pickup, Buckman!..Can't go wrong with a Guyana!...I didn't realize Pedro had them in stock...That goes to show how long it's been since I've been on AS!...He's only had them in once in the last two years or so.


AS doesnt have them in stock, i found this guy at a lfs in delaware. good deal too







thanks for all the kind words guys.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks great Buckman, congrats on the pick up


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

reminds me a lil of my old guyana nice pick up


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

the_w8 said:


> reminds me a lil of my old guyana nice pick up


Mine too...hopefully getting another soon...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

That was a very good price for a 6" Guyana.

When did you bring him home?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

last saturday


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

wicked


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice looking rhom man I love when they are elongated like that


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah he's pretty elongated. i assumed that its back would get higher after he started eating a regular healthy diet. 2 weeks of tilapia and his shape pretty much stayed the same, only got thicker. this is my first experience with a middle sized rhom, do they typically eat a ton during this stage because they're still growing?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Once daily is fine.. I have a rhom around the same size probably a but bigger and I feed it three times a week


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

looks great man, i love his body shape


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Once daily is fine.. I have a rhom around the same size probably a but bigger and I feed it three times a week


sometimes he's on 3 smaller portions a day but other times just all at once. either way he eats about the same amount daily.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Buckman said:


> good pickup, Buckman!..Can't go wrong with a Guyana!...I didn't realize Pedro had them in stock...That goes to show how long it's been since I've been on AS!...He's only had them in once in the last two years or so.


AS doesnt have them in stock, i found this guy at a lfs in delaware. good deal too :nod: thanks for all the kind words guys.
[/quote]

Where in DE?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Greenbanks aquarium across from prices corner on kirkwood highway. near wilmington. they had a decent selection and good prices. they had a 6 inch mac for the same price. really mean looking one.


----------

